
Ask HN: When hiring, what are your leetcode completion statistics? - leet_thow
What percentage of candidates refuse the exercises?<p>What percentage of those that take them pass &#x2F; fail?
======
rvz
The last time I sent a candidate a leetcode question, they got a 100%
plagiarism answer and didn't make a single mistake or error.

Plagiarism in these tools is very easy to detect and I don't find Leetcode
puzzles as a indicator for finding 'talent' but just another tool that
companies use as a means to filter applicants because they don't know what
they are looking for in a candidate.

So I'm afraid that it is useless for me.

------
AnimalMuppet
NaN, and NaN. We don't ask our interviewees for anything leetcode-related.

